# sound aus dem Browser aufnehmen (Windows7)



## sight011 (8. Juli 2014)

Hey liebe Leute,

ich weiß noch früher konnte man ganz einfach mit Cubse seine Stereosumme des Laptops aufnehmen.
Das geht heute mit Windows 7 scheinbar nicht mehr so leicht.

Hat jemand trotzdem eine Idee wie ich das hinbekomme? (Es ist kein Youtubestream oder ähnliches)


----------



## ComFreek (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

du könntest Folgendes versuchen:

1. Rechtsklick auf das Lautsprechersymbol in der Taskleiste. Wähle "Aufnahmegeräte".
2. Rechtsklick auf ein Mikrofon. Wähle Eigenschaften.
3. Aktiviere das Abhören im Abhören-Reiter. Hier musst du ein entsprechendes Wiedergabegerät auswählen.
4. Öffne ein Audioaufnahmeprogramm. (Bspw. den in Windows integrierten Soundrecorder, VLC oder Audacity)
5. Nimm von dem ausgewählten Mikrofon auf.


----------



## Matze (8. Juli 2014)

Tach sight11!

Ich hatte das immer mit Audacity gemacht. Oben Rechts einfach als Aufnahmequelle die Ausgabequelle eingetragen. Evtl. muss man hierfür in Windows noch unter Systemsteuerung\Hardware und Sound\Sound unter dem Register Aufnahme mit der rechten Maustaste die Deaktivierten Geräte anzeigen lassen.

Oder ganz billig: Kabel vom Kopfhörerausgang in den Mikro-Eingang stecken


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. Juli 2014)

Wichtigste Frage in dem Zusammenhang:
Welche Soundkarte bzw. Audio Interface bzw. Soundchip?


----------



## ComFreek (8. Juli 2014)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich hatte das immer mit Audacity gemacht.


Das ist ja eine einfache Lösung! Ich musste bei mir "Windows WASAPI" auswählen, um beim Aufnahmegerät meinen Lautsprecher auswählen zu können.


----------

